# Nifty idea for a round bale feeder



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.farmshow.com/view_articles.php?a_id=167

Reckon I might have to make me one of these


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It says it holds up to cows and horses but I wonder if it will pass the goat test. My silly goats would be resting inside the tires or climbing them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I was thinking a solid tin roof on the top so they cant climb in just eat through the tyres. Mine are standards so only the kids would fit through the tyres.


----------

